# Things you rarely see!!!



## cda (Jul 29, 2017)

So I did not think I would see this in my region. I thought it might be more a back east thing.

Anyway


----------



## steveray (Jul 31, 2017)

Be nice to your FF sign? Make sure they don't make entry into the shaft?


----------

